# See which Country song was #1 on the day you were born



## Spiritinthesky

Bit of fun here:

Country songs have some great song titles!

My song is - Jerry Reed - She Got the Goldmine (I Got the Shaft).

http://www.thisdayincountrymusic.com/birthdayno1


----------



## davis300

She's Actin' Single (I'm Drinkin' Doubles) - Gary Stewart 

I love Gary Stewart and that song!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II

Ferlin Husky-Gone.


----------



## BATWING

After the fire is gone w/ Loretta and Conway


----------



## saltwatersensations

Conway Twitty - tight fittin' jeans


----------



## sotexhookset

Another Jerry Reed song. When your hot your hot.


----------



## SetDaHook

"Crazy Arms" by Ray Price....good as it gets


----------



## sargentmajor

You've wasted you time on 2Cool and forgot about me.....by wife #3


----------



## Rubberback

SetDaHook said:


> "Crazy Arms" by Ray Price....good as it gets


Same here!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

JR CASH understand your man...cannot wait to show the wife!


----------



## Supergas

*Does Not Go Back Far Enough*

It needs to go back a couple of more years for me..

SG :texasflag


----------



## billtexwc

Wolverton Mountain / Claude King


----------



## tha bum

The Ballad of Jed Clampett - Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs


----------



## highspeed

I Love A Rainy Night by Eddie Rabbitt. Very fitting since I'm going back to school in meteorology!!!


----------



## daniel7930

Every which way but loose. Eddie rabbitt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542

White Lightnin'--George Jones


----------



## Mr. Stickers

To make love sweeter for you ( The Killer ) Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## carryyourbooks

you got to hooooooooooooooold on.........george and tammy. i got the best so far.


----------



## Tortuga

Supergas said:


> It needs to go back a couple of more years for me..
> 
> SG :texasflag


LOL.. missed me by a dozen years, SG....


----------



## fishinsassy

*great*

Eddie Arnold on my BD


----------



## Aggie87

I will be there - Dan Seals 
cant say I've heard it which is surprising


----------



## cctex54

I Don't Hurt Anymore by Hank Snow.


----------

